# Hey is Smokeshop.com a good place to buy?



## Flylkorean (Aug 5, 2005)

Was wondering if smokeshop.com is a good place to buy. I might buy from them. does anyone have direct experiance with them?>


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 5, 2005)

Flylkorean said:
			
		

> Was wondering if smokeshop.com is a good place to buy. I might buy from them. does anyone have direct experiance with them?>


 
The home site for this site you mention, and many other sites is herbalsmokeshop.com That is home site. He has like 146 sites on the web, but all the same product. One thing though. Sometimes you can get a smaller quanity on his alternate sites, and once in a great while it may be cheaper.

Have you smoked herbal before?? What were you planning on ordering?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh by the way. This should be posted on the coffee table forum not the indoor growing. Not to get on your case, but just fyi


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 9, 2005)

Your Welcome


----------



## Flylkorean (Aug 10, 2005)

I was gonna get the party sampler. but is it safe to get bud through the mail? has anyone tried b4?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 10, 2005)

thats not marijuana they are selling, they are called herbal smoke and from my personal experince i say it's waste of money buying them.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 10, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> thats not marijuana they are selling, they are called herbal smoke and from my personal experince i say it's waste of money buying them.


 
First of all biz I want to say I like your picture.

I do want to say your almost right about everythiong you said. For sure it's not pot. You are also right that a lot of it is crap. There is a but coming. I was able to try a lot of herbal smokes without much cost coming out of my pocket thank god. I did find some good stuff that I will continue to buy. And I will tell what they are when I get back I have to go and take are of something.


----------



## Flylkorean (Aug 10, 2005)

alright . i was gonna also try the hawaiin gold bud or the dutch haze ... have you tried those? and is it safe buying from them? I wont get busted right


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 10, 2005)

Flylkorean said:
			
		

> alright . i was gonna also try the hawaiin gold bud or the dutch haze ... have you tried those? and is it safe buying from them? I wont get busted right




First off some advice on herbals. Like most types of drugs they can effect the body in various ways. Not everyone always feels the same way.
It's also not a bad idea to check out on the internet the herbs used. Type in the name like kava kava in your search bar. One site that comes up will be like and herb encyclopieda. Has some cool info.
To enjoy it better you must remember that the buzz will not be like a THC buzz. That is one of the reasons so many people that have tried herbals don't think they are worth it.
With that said, the party sampler is a waste of money for what you get. There are only a couple of ok sample bags in this set. The pipe is cool, the papers suck. The amount you get in the bags is only good for a couple of dubes. The Hawaiin Gold I have not had yet. It looks good though. 

Herbal Smokeshop is cool. they have a very good customer service department as well. I had a problem once with an order and they took care of it rightaway. 

It's legal so you wont get busted unless you are under 18.

Ok now I hate to do this, but I got to get some sleep for work. I will have to continue with this later. I will mention though Internationaloddities. com has some real good shit. Like the Thi-Stick, Black "O", and the hash oils. I'll tell you more later.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 10, 2005)

i think its a waste of money too to be honest i smoked hawaian gold several times and never even got any type of buzz- other than the bad taste in my mouth (hawaian gold smells VERY much like tomatoe paste), I wouldn't have even known that i had smoked


----------



## Flylkorean (Aug 10, 2005)

icic . Thanks for the info columbion connection. I really wanna try the dutch haze tho.. that thing looks nice as helllll !!!!


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 11, 2005)

Herbal smoke shop once had some great Honey Blonde Hash, I ordered a another batch since I was running out. When I got it it looked nothing like the hash I had before. It looked and smelled more like carrot bread. It gave you a buzz, but not like the other stuff I had. The other stuff was great! You smoked that and you were buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing. A very up high. I need to call them and find out if they have the old stuff. 

Internationaloddities.com is a bit high, but they do have some good stuff. Like I said before the thai-Stick is one of my favorites. It is Imported. It's a thick, dark gooey 1/2 oz. It comes in a test tube to keep it fresh. I smoked some with my cousins. I did not tell them what it was. They thought it was real t-stick. We all got stoned and quickly. The Black "O" for Opium that is. It is some good shit. Another favorite of us all. Another one that is a up kind of high. That sweet opium smell. I buy the 1/4lb. I make little cones at a party and light them up like incense Their Thai Oil and the resin oil is some real good shit that will ignite your buzz and weed. Kind of like kicking on the nitrus on a race car. I make some kick ass smoke with it. You take a small part of a bud and soak it in the oil, then you crush to a powder some hash and pour it on the bud. Talk about getting stoned. Fantastic! Their maui wowie is all right. Panama Bud tastes and smells like cow shit. I'm not kidding. It's like they got the pod from the pasture and broke them up and stuck it the bag to sell. I will never get that again. A'HIA bud will burn your fuckin lungs out till it hurts. I'm not kidding. It's like smoking newspaper in a bong. I'm glad I did not pay for that bag. Now Krypto is good stuff. I like to mix it with my hemp. It makes it last longer and I like getting two buzzs going at the same time. Mix a quarter to every 1/2 oz of weed. There is other stuff I tried too, but this should do you for a start. Again this is not a Delta 9 THC buzz. but you will get high, and its legal. Best way to smoke it and get the best high is with a bong or vapeorizer. Pipe is next. A joint you have to smoke more.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 11, 2005)

Flylkorean said:
			
		

> icic . Thanks for the info columbion connection. I really wanna try the dutch haze tho.. that thing looks nice as helllll !!!!


 
If you want to try then try it. You will never know if you don't. I never have since it is kind of new on the market along with some of the new hash. I do want to try th blueberry hash. I love hash and any concentrates.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 12, 2005)

By the way let me know what you think, no matter what kind you get.  If you don't mind let me know what you ordered.


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

I am very much against herbalsmokeshop because there is a strong element of deception to their marketing practices and their product.  

They attempt to foster the misconception that they are selling marijuana and do very little to make it clear what their product actually is. 

Furthermore, the mere existence of their impostor herb facilitates rip-offs and bunk pedalling.  Bad mojo and karma all around, if you ask me. 

Flylkorean:  It seems that your are still unclear on the fact that herbalsmokeshop.com does not and cannot sell marijuana.  Buy if you want, but you are not gonna get real bud.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 17, 2005)

It's common sense that it's not hemp. Only a dip would think it is. Your right about thier practices though. It seems to me that they are deliberately trying to mislead people to a point. In a way though they all do it, but they do it the worst. It's like I said though, it's common sense that it's not hemp. Though I am surprised that places like Holland don't sell it on the web since it's legal there. In any case smoking other herb does not mean that you can't catch a buzz off it though. I like International Oddities the best anyway. Nice people and good shit.


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi CC. 

Well, you know... I should try it myself before running my mouth about it.  Sorry, I was being a little quick to judgement.  I guess I was objecting to the principle of it, but how can I know about it for sure before I try it? 

I'll give Internatioal Oddities a try sometime.  Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 17, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Hi CC.
> 
> Well, you know... I should try it myself before running my mouth about it. Sorry, I was being a little quick to judgement. I guess I was objecting to the principle of it, but how can I know about it for sure before I try it?
> 
> I'll give Internatioal Oddities a try sometime. Thank you for the tip.


 
Just keep in mind what I said in my earlier posts about smoking herbs. If you do you will have a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 17, 2005)

One more thing. If you can catch a buzz, even though it is not a THC buzz, and you can buy it for under $40.00 and get a 1/2 oz of herb or hash, what's wrong with that? Where can you get an oz of oil for $20.00 that will get you off? or $35.00 for 1/4lb of Black "O" the herbal opium. You get a real unique buzz when you mix it with hemp.

One last thing I want to add about International Oddities is that they sell real herbal buds not fake compressed buds made to look like buds. I should not say that because they do have a couple.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone try pick up anything that I mentioned and if so your thoughts


----------



## EnDLess BaG (Nov 18, 2005)

Well ive been researching this stuff for a while, and no i am not speaking from experience "yet" so take my advice for what its worth. The thing i have read the most and is most persistent with people, along with Columbian Connection, the Thai Stix is good, i also hear the BC Dro and Blueberry together is very very good, and also good by themselves (all these from InternationOddities.com of course). Im going to be ordering 1oz. of the BC Dro and 1/4lb of the Blueberry + some of their very good resin oil to make it that much stronger. When i do recieve this and toke it up, i will let you guys know how it is. I will also include, what i havent seen much, exactly how the high was and how it felt as well as the duration of the high. I will be experimenting with this stuff alot of different ways and plan to test alot of different things, so as soon as i know you guys will know. Later guys.

     -EnDLess BaG


----------



## D |\|U994 (Dec 20, 2005)

Y d HELL duz _*KILLER STUNK*_ COST az MUCH az REAL BUD?


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2005)

"No repeat" customers. They gotta' get all the $ they can initially. heee hee


----------



## weed toka (Dec 21, 2005)

i would definatly recommend that u buy a small amount of w/e ur gonna get and if ur satisfied go for the O's


----------



## henrixlloyd (Apr 19, 2006)

Endless bag... have you tried it yet? 

Cmon all you true tokers... I realise it wont be the same high as THC but is it worth the money?


----------



## Gongchime (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the look of those herbal solid concentrates. I wonder how they make them. They can't be using the normal process for making hash because, since they're not marijuana, there's no trichomes to remove from the leaves. 

Do they just throw some leaves in an apple press or what? Do you think they include some resins or oils? How does one go about extracting resins? I've seen info on extracting oils and know there are a lot of places to find info about that. 

But I haven't seen any on making herbal concentrates or resin extraction. The reason I ask is because I want to market a legal product in Southeast Asia but in order for it to fly under the radar there, it needs to be marketed as a tea. If they don't want to make a cup of tea and smoke it instead will be their business. 

Having the tea be compressed will make shippping cheaper. It won't be bullshit pseudo cannabis, it will have kratom which is illegal in thailand because it works.


----------

